# Ok so here is pics of my 60 planted



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

so here is another of my tanks. it is a newly planted tank. all comments are welcome. specs are: 60 gal, 250 watt heater, Filter magnum 350, 11 cherry barbs,10 neons,4 black skirts,4 ottos,7 spotted cory's, 2 black mystery snails.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

The tank looks great, you should try to get some driftwood or something


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

its like a jungle in there:lol: 

Great tank!


----------



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do have a fairly large piece of driftwood in there. the guppy grass and java moss has taken over it. lol look at the bottem right corner.look close


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

what is guppy grass?


----------



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a link about guppy grass http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=174


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, i see it now. Good job with the tank, looks great. I must say, im jealous.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Large driftwood? Large driftwood weighs at least 50 lbs dry. Jk. That tank looks great. Are you using CO2?


----------



## bullseye69 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Co2 used as of yet need the money to do it. i dose Flourish Excel


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the link bullseye i think im going to ask my lfs if they have any.


----------

